# Crossover set at 120hz



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have my crossover set 120hz because it increases the punch and clears up high bass notes. Should i be doing this or buying new speakers/treating room ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

IMO 120Hz is awfully high unless you have REALLY small main speakers. It's likely a treatment/placement issue.

It's also possible that the mains combined with your amp/receiver simply won't deliver the impact you're looking for in which case a couple additions to the Christmas list are in order...

Bryan


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

are the JBL E60, EC25, Yamaha HTR 5760. Is a bad combination and do the JBL speakers just not have a lot of mid


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking at the JBL E60, I would almost suspect you're completely bypassing the 8" woofer at 120Hz. Either, your woofers are messed for some reason which would require repair, or you tried a crossover that was low enough to use the port and cranked it up so there was a lot of port turbulence, or there are placement/calibration issues with the subwoofer, or...something.

What subwoofer are you pairing with?

The problem with a crossover of 120Hz is that you can probably still localize sound above 80Hz. Most people can. And instead of coming from the speaker where it is supposed to be coming from, it's coming from the sub. Male vocals can easily reach 80Hz and sometimes below, and it'll sound like they're talking from the sub instead of the speaker.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have two SVS pb10s , at first I would set at 90 or 110 because at 120 the vocals would move to the side the sub was on but when I got another 10 on the other side of the room it equaled out so i went to 120hz. every one says go 80 but when I go 80 it seems to be missing upper bass in musical instruments and vocals


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If setting the xover at 120 eliminates problems left to right, then you have a serious assymetric setup situation. You appear to have a lot of other issues going on (besides just plain not enough juice) that are causing you to try to compensate by pushing more toward the woofer and compromising a lot of other things.

Can you post a sketch of your room and setup so we can maybe figure out what else is going on? There's a lot more going on than a xover point.

Bryan


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is a quik picture of my apartment and setup I think the area around the couch is 14ft square not including the area behind the couch the fron speakers are about a 1.5 feet from the front wall and the subs are about 7 inches from the side wall.
sorry about the artwork im at work and only have windows paint


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No idea off the top of my head why you'd get image/vocal wander with a lower xover point with that setup - makes zero sense unless you have something going on with levels/auto-eq/timing that's funky.

You're going to get a lot of boominess with the subs in those corners so tight but not sure you have a lot of other choice. Can you swap the sub and speaker locations?

Bryan


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Could it be that turnung up the crossover gives an initial false impression that theres more midrange ,but really I am losing crarity so I should just leave it on 80 and let my ears adjust ?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

You could get some measurements using REW to see if that's the case or not.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

jwhite8086 said:


> Here is a quik picture of my apartment and setup I think the area around the couch is 14ft square not including the area behind the couch the fron speakers are about a 1.5 feet from the front wall and the subs are about 7 inches from the side wall.
> sorry about the artwork im at work and only have windows paint


My sub is in a corner like yours because in doing the sub crawl that is where I got the highest spl. Every room is different so get a Radio Shack meter and place sub at LP and take measurements throught the room. In my case my corner placement gives me the best tight mid bass however, sometimes my left ear gets pressurized and not pleasant. Corners give more bass so in the end its a matter of how it sounds to you.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

When you do the sub crawl, you're not looking for the highest SPL, you're looking for the smoothest response. Usually corners maximally excite all the room modes.

Bryan


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

bpape said:


> When you do the sub crawl, you're not looking for the highest SPL, you're looking for the smoothest response. Usually corners maximally excite all the room modes.
> 
> Bryan


Yes thats right! My bad. Now that you mentioned it below are the spl measurements for my room with the spl. Which one is right to you? I choose the side between fireplace and components as first place and sofa side by the fireplace as second place? Am I right or wrong? Thanks!


The couch by the door on the door side:

68,68,66,75,75,71,66

The sofa side by the door:

68,74,66,72,67,64,60

The sofa side by fireplace:

75,76,70,72,70,64,64

The side between fireplace and components:

76,76,73,73,73,66,60

Original placement:

76,72,71,75,64,64,66


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That looks best to me but I don't know what frequency each relates to and what's going on in between. If we have a bit of a dip higher up where the xover is, that's a bit easier to tame with treatment than the very low frequencies.

Bryan


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

bpape said:


> That looks best to me but I don't know what frequency each relates to and what's going on in between. If we have a bit of a dip higher up where the xover is, that's a bit easier to tame with treatment than the very low frequencies.
> 
> Bryan


Each reading was from 20 to 80hz.


----------

